# Grand Canyon 2018 - 24 Launch Dates Available Now!



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

This is from the Grand Canyon River Permits Office. Good luck to everyone!

We have just opened a follow-up lottery for 2018 launch dates at the weighted lottery website (https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov) . The lottery will accept applications until Thursday, October 5, 2017, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time. The available launch dates are:

Standard Size Trips (1 - 16 people):
January 2018: 4, 13, 16, 17, 25
February 2018: 12
March 2018: 11, 12, 26, 28
May 2018: 25
July 2018: 14, 21
August 2018: 7, 31
October 2018: 19
December 2018: 8, 17, 18

Small Size Trips (1 - 8 people):
April 2018: 1
May 2018: 22, 31
July 2018: 7
August 2018: 8

Winners will have until Friday, October 6, 2017, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time to pay their nonrefundable deposits ($400 for standard size trips, $200 for small size trips).

We strongly recommended all lottery applications list at least one Potential Alternate Trip Leader (PATL). If the original trip leader becomes unable to go on the river trip, and there are no confirmed PATLs, the trip will be cancelled. PATLs can be added to a river trip by the trip leader only when submitting a lottery application; see Noncommercial River Trip Regulations for clarification.

FORGOT YOUR PASSWORD? You can request a new temporary password by clicking "Forgot my username and/or password" (located below the login box) when on the noncommercial river website. IMPORTANT: The worst time to request a password reset is during the first few hours after a lottery notification email has been sent. The email with your new temporary password will not go out until all lottery notification emails have been sent.

Sincerely,
Grand Canyon River Permits Office

===================================================================

The Grand Canyon River Permits Office sends out emails announcing the main lottery and follow-up lotteries. You can choose to receive all, none, or any combination of these emails. To set your email preferences, login and then click on "Edit Personal Information".

To be sure our emails get to you, add the following two email addresses ([email protected] and [email protected]) to your email contacts. This should prevent River Permits Office emails from being blocked by a spam filter.
______________________________________________________________________________

Grand Canyon River Permits Office Contact Information

Phone: 800-959-9164 (toll free)
928-638-7843 (optional non-toll-free number to same line)

Fax: 928-638-7844

Mail: National Park Service
Grand Canyon River Permits
1824 S. Thompson St., Suite 201
Flagstaff, AZ 86001

email: [email protected]
IMPORTANT: do not email personally identifiable information, such as date of birth or payment details.

Websites:
River Information: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/whitewater-rafting.htm
Available Launch Dates: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/cancelled-dates.htm
Noncommercial River Trip Regulations: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/pdf/Noncommercial_River_Trip_Regulations.pdf
Frequently Asked Questions: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/pdf/River_and_Weighted_Lottery_FAQs.pdf
Statistics From Past Lotteries: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/noncommercial-riv-docs.htm
Noncommercial River Website: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov
Password Reset: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/forgotLogin.cfm
Twitter: twitter.com/GCRiverPermits


GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource..
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder. Maybe I'll get lucky with my one point!


----------



## MTBox (Feb 15, 2016)

How long does it usually take till they announce the results?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Probably this afternoon.


----------



## RiverRhino (Aug 19, 2013)

swing and a miss.


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

*Ditto*

Also a swing, and also a miss.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

5 swings and 5 misses


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

My boy pulled March 11!!! Wa hoooo!!!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

no dice...oh well, i'll just hope to win the regular lottery instead...it's starting to feel like the odds are better with Powerball


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Check out Buck Crockett's two part review of this lottery:
Part 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n73LJTljTE
Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=fC_p2JcbOdI

Looks like a 22 year wait between lottery wins is about right, and I can still book a concessionaire trip for next summer if I want to pay $4,000 for a nine night trip...


----------

